# Heavyweight roof wanted



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

If any of you kitbasher have a spare Heavyweight roof, I need one for a hospital car I am building.
Thanks,
Jim Carter


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim, 

I don't know if you could use Bachmann Roofs as starters, but here are some on ebay: 

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/items/_W0...mfsb=&_trksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=&_osacat=19152 

Chris


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tell the truth JC, you mangled the other one you got? Or are you making a new hospital car? ;-) 

all in fun, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim 
your making the car from your new doodle bug??


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He already made one hospital car from his doodlebug.... wondering if he is making another, or had a "hedgeapple" accident. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty is right.
I am making a hospital car from a doodlebug and need a complete roof. I attempted to make a roof from styrene by heating over a mold, but was unsuccessful.

























Jim Carter


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Try the mold/heating using plexiglass, not styrene. I used plexi for my streamliner cars and it heats up fine with no buckles.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I would have used a regular heavy weight car instead of a doolebug. Try AC maybe they have one. Later RJD


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

Been there, done that twice on this item.

Jerry,

The main problem I had heating the styrene, was uneven heat supplied by a heat gun. My oven isn't wide enough to place the plastic piece inside to uniformly heat.

JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My oven was not big enough either, but it worked, just switched ends around some.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I will try your idea, Jerry. In the meantime, I still need a full length replacement for the Doodlebug roof on my Hospital car.

















JimC.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see some heavyweights are selling for under a hundred on ebay, doodlebugs for $85-that would be worth it for the roof and the power block.


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

Might I suggest a slightly different approach: 
First, cut out roof supports of the desired contour. (carlines) 
Second, set up your clerestory windows above the carlines 
Third, at connectors between the carlines. 
fourth, glue either 0.010" styrene to the supports at the joint of the clerestory or one end of the clear story...if using thin brass, glue it instead. 
fifth, after the glue has dried, wrap it over the carlines and glue. 
sixth, overlay additional layers. 0.010" styrene is really nice for this as it bends easily...just be careful of adding too much solvent. 
seventh, trim up the sides and apply your roofing surface.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

DSP&P,
Do you have any pictures of this process you described? It would be very helpful.
JimC.


----------



## DSP&P fan (Apr 9, 2008)

Jim, I'm sorry but I don't have many pictures of the process...but I'll share what I have... 

This is a jig I used to scribing the carlines at the ends of the clerestory: 
http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn218/myork2005/?action=view&current=myjig.jpg









I don't have a picture of the carlines in the clerestory being formed. But, I'd draw one and then transfer it to styrene using the pin technique from the master classes. I used 0.020" and 0.040" styrene for the carlines. What I did was transfer the contour to a piece of styrene, rough cut it on a NWSL chopper, and then file it to match a template. I have some earlier techniques I used also in my photobucket album...the first roof had a couple deficiencies...just like my picture documentation. 

For the clerestory sides, I made a point to use 8" scale wide styrene strips to form 8" tall clerestory windows...the window openings may not be quite perfect, but the height is constant... 

Here is the assembled frame: 
http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn218/myork2005/?action=view&current=DSCF6928.jpg









You may notice that it is an On3 car, not large scale...but the techniques should be fine...just the dimensions would vary. I plan on doing this for some 1:20.3 cars in the future (I've begun building hardware for a Colorado Central way car...with plans for a short baggage car in a year or two). 

In the process of being sheathed... 
http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn218/myork2005/?action=view&current=passengercarprog.jpg









The perk to this style of construction is being able to mount the lights in the clerestory (for anyone whom doesn't know...it is pronounced clear-story) 
http://s305.photobucket.com/albums/nn218/myork2005/?action=view&current=lights.jpg









Michael


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim

You might want to check out David Fletcher's MasterClass Article.

*MiniClass 2006 - Build a Carter Brothers Coach: Construction Section*

*Step 15 - The Rafters (Carlins)* 

Another place for an visual overview of the built-up method.

*Phil's Narrow Gauge - Other Projects
Bruce Chandler, Doug Matheson & Gaetan Charette
Passenger Car Project*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 02/27/2009 9:48 PM
If any of you kitbasher have a spare Heavyweight roof, I need one for a hospital car I am building.
Thanks,
Jim Carter



*Jim,* *Go to Shawmutt car shop web site he sells roofs for these custom made. i had one but Marty got it a couple of months ago..*


----------



## Tehachapi Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

*Jim,* 
I have someAristo craft roofs in stock as i'm making modern roofs for several cars. Send me you contact info and i will send you one.

Dave


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

Shamut makes a nice Harramin roof for heavy weights


----------

